# Moods are fixed.



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

You can now change your mood in your userCP on the main page:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/usercp.php


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice dude, thanks!


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2007)

Schaweet!


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 23, 2007)

coolness. Now everyone gets to see how we all feel......it's good you decided to leave my "horny" mood out.


----------

